# Basement Bath advice...



## jfls45 (May 18, 2009)

What started out as a leak in our basement bathroom has now evolved into remodeling job. It needed it badly so no big deal. There was an old 32 x 32 cheapy shower stall that I ripped out to find the leak. I want to put a corner style back in but have some questions about the plumbing. In one of my pictures you can see they had a shower drain with no p-trap. I have a feeling I would have to do something different to make this work because the new shower bases don't have much room under them. 

I also want to cover up the block walls and remove the wood frame next to the toilet and figure out a way to install a new sink/vanity as well. Please take a look at my pictures and tell me what you would do. 

Jeff


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It doesn't look like the shower has a vent either. This goes for the sink and probably the toilet. Open the floor and install the proper rough plumbing for the shower.
Rip out the overly deep framing and simply frame out a 2x4 wall. Insulate as is recommended for your region.
Ron


----------



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

My basement has a similar setup. The trap for the shower was buried in the slab.


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

The toilet arm is within 6' of the stack so it acts as a vent for the toilet(IRC). The other pipe coming up from the floor MAYBE the vent for the shower, although it appears to be being used as a drain for the sink, which as Ron pointed out is plumbed wrong. You may get by with using it as a wet vent (drain) if it gets vented properly, chances are it a drain from upstairs. I also notced that it appears that galv. unions were used before the shower valve, this is a no no. Should be like materials and changed to copper or taken out.


----------



## jfls45 (May 18, 2009)

joe, what did you do to fix your shower? You said yours was buried in the slab also....

Here is more pics of my situation http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22133650


----------

